# Storage Shed... Walmart...



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

The storage shed was $200. The materials for the shelves were under $100. could have been less but I bought cabinet grade sheeting. Easier and nicer to work with.

















Just thought I'd share it. 

If you're interested I can provide all of the dimensions for the cuts to make it simple for you. The size of the cabinet was perfect...


----------



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I would like to build one. Could I get the dimensions please ?

Thank you,

Bob V.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely! Here's a cut list:
2 Sides 23.5"x43"
6 shelves 23.5"x46.5"
10 center braces 23.5"x6.75"
54 lattice sections 22.75" 
15 lattice pieces 15"long X 11/16" wide. (Front bumpers)
1 lattice piece 46.5"X11/16" (top front bumper)

The lattice is 1.5" wide. Perfect for cars to ride on. It's 1/4" thick. Perfect for clearance. 

I started with the bottom shelf, the floor if you will and attached the sides. Then I attached the front bumpers on either side. Those allowed the positioning of the center supports. 
The spacing for the lattice is as follows:
1.75"/lattice/3.5"/lattice/3.5"/lattice/1.75"/ center brace. Then repeat. 

Once the bottom is finished lay the next shelf in and repeat the process! 

I started from either end with the lattice and spacing using scrap cut to 20"X1.75" and 3.5". One both center braces were in place I worked towards the middle. Your spacing in the middle may be slightly less than 3.5" in between the lattice but it still works just fine! 

Work your way to the top. Then lay the "box on its side and put a 2" pencil line from top of box to bottom. You're going to need to cut that on a 45* angle in order to make the box fit in the cabinet. All for corners ned "nipped". 

Good luck! Post a pic when finished! 

Feel free to ask any questions!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I should note that when attaching the sides make sure your screw are 2.5" away from the edges so they're not in the way of nipping the corners off.

This will fit "average" rolling stock. The cabooses with smoke stacks have to put on the top shelf. No biggie for me as I've only got three. 

Here's my blue print lol:


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Bingo,thats a great storage idea!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you! I had vasilated on making something custom but decided on this. It can be locked too!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat but I hope thats on the shady side of the house. In my neck of the woods if that was on the sunny side the heat would probably melt everything. It can get seriously hot where I live.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

It can get pretty hot here in North East Ohio too. Thankfully we've got two giant maples that shade the entire side of the house on hot summer days!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, took about two and a half hours to cut up and assemble. Not too terrible.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Super neat setup. Well done, I actually used the high version of that shed, but made a ramshackle assembly of boards and braces, and found any significant force on the sides bows the walls outward ;(
So I may have to do your approach, which brings the load all the way down to the floor.

Hmm now if there was a way to add wheels and end locks and just roll it out of the storage shed and to the layout....

Jerry


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, the shed its self needs to be flat and level in order for the doors to work properly.... Not sure building a platform with wheels on it would work to well. 

Mine sits about three or four feet from the main line so it's works out well!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Had a tall and the same short for about 10 yrs (2000-10) in Sonoma, CA. Looks like they improve the with door molded ribs and loks like top hinges in particular. Hot sun summers, mine both warped. Tops and doors, small parts became brittle and broke off after 8 yrs or so. 

Very good advice, best kept in shaded area. I'd add, not on a North side where moisture will linger, mold grow and damage both shed and cars. And don't forget the bugs and other critters - more like Northern exposure. Treat around base ~1 ft out, with bug juice regularly, regularly, no matter where it's located. 

This might be of interest here. It seems bugs, apparently nearly all varieties, do not like galvanized steel. Installed 2 Tuff Sheds in open field in Sonoma. Tuffs are built on a heavy gauge 2x6 galvanized steel studs laid vertically on 3" level packed granite. Very surprised, never, never had bugs, any season, except for occasional small spiders. Few of them; I think most moved on and word got out - no food. Only spraying around the sheds was roundup for weeds once a year. 

Moral; build a galv. steel base (2x4 studs, very cheap) for your plastic shed, little gravel is good too (1 ft min larger footprint than shed). Leave at least 1ft space between shed and any structure for ventilation and access. (Care not to block or obstruct any structure ventilation vents.) You'll be happy, most important your trains will be happy too and they'll thank you.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I was just brainstorming a way to put your cabinet onto wheels and roll it out of the shed. Just idle speculation

j


----------

